# Food driven need help !!!



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

My daughter has a 4 month old puppy and she does not even chew her food she just literally inhales it . She eats her food in just seconds and I don't know how to stop it. You can't even train her with a treat because she will only focus on that treat and nothing else. She has zero aggression to anyone putting their hand in her bowl or being around her but what can we do so she actually chews her food and treats. I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a bowl for bloat. Or get a bundt pan so she has to work to eat.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought of that but I still don't know that she would chew her food. I through her food down on a big rug and make her run around and pick each piece or two up at a time but she still just swallows it without chewing.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

google this bowl. Its really a great product. They have small, medium and large ones. Its helped my aunts dogs eat much slower.


*Brake-Fast® Dog Food Bowl Medium*
for medium to large breeds 
has patented design prevents your dog from bolting their food. The simple obstructions make dogs slow down to eat and agressive eaters will find the bowl sliding away.

Helps reduce the risk of Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus (GDV or 'Bloat') 
Slower eating makes an animal feel more full and reduces instances of 're-eating'
Veterinarian tested and recommended
Works with kibble or canned food
no-tip shape
Durable, dishwasher safe plastic


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ZAYDA said:


> You can't even train her with a treat because she will only focus on that treat and nothing else.


You've already gotten good suggestions about getting her to slow down while she eats, but the more food driven a dog is, the easier it is to train them with food, once you teach them that the way to get the food is to ignore it and focus on you instead. It takes some patience and persistence, but it's well worth the effort. 

Here's a great way to do it:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Annie used to eat her food so fast she would choke and then vomit. I started feeding her by hand and then put her food in toys that dispense food just a few pieces at the time. It didn't take long before she started to eat at the normal speed. 

I always meant to ask the breeder how she ate when she was with the litter but never did. Always wondered if she was a chow hound by nature or had been pushed out of the way one too many times.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I appreciate your comments and I guess I didn't look @ the food driven that way . I am sure it will work but not to sure on the " know chew just swallow"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He will probably always swallow his food too fast.

I think the best you can do is manage this better. There are great food bowls for this (you aren't alone..) and maybe adding alot of water to the kibble (so it floats?) will help?

Brake Fast Dog Bowls - Dog Supplies










Amazon.com: DogPause Dog Bowl: Home & Garden





 
http://www.eatslowerpetdishes.com/

Testimonial for these bowls working... http://www.eatslowerpetdishes.com/teach_your_puppy.html


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I ahve this same problem but more on the issue of food driven to the extreme.
I can't do anything to train mine b/c they focus on the food more than anything else.

I got so frustrated after 5 minutes I had to stop.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ace, watch the video I posted above.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cassidy...ok will do as soon as I get home since I cant youtube at work.
Im all open to learning some ways to handle this.

Funny thing is that his focus is nuts. He always sits and looks at me in the eyes. But that goes away when I have a treat in my hand covered up


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

You just have to wait him out.... it sucks but you have to wait for him to look away on his own, it might take 5 minutes.... but after a while, you can move from looking away to looking at you to only looking in your eyes.... and you have a dog that loves to look at you, because looking at you means his favorite thing.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ace, watch the video I posted above.


This video is great I can't wait to try it this Thursday.
Send any videos my way I love to learn.


----------

